
India: Intimations of an Ending - tartoran
https://www.thenation.com/article/arundhati-roy-assam-modi/
======
gigama
Arundhati Roy has always been a powerful voice for humanity, diversity, and
freedom and this Nation article is no exception. Worth reading and
contemplating what is happening, right now, in the second most populated
country in the world.

"...a shadow world is creeping up on us in broad daylight. It is becoming more
and more difficult to communicate the scale of the crisis even to ourselves."

